# Lessons learned



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

So far I've been asking questions on what to do? .... which is a reactionary approach.

Based on your experience from starting up to becoming a seasoned SW person;
What would you do different?
What do you wish you had done or didn't do?
What tips do you have?
Which equipment do you prefer or hate? and why?
What routine works after doing it for so long?
...etc?

This will go a long way to help me and other newbies from repeating mistakes or learning the hard way. I'm sure some of you could use a support group from some of the terrible experiences you've had


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

I would say go big, but again, I did learn ALOT and I mean ALOT when I had my nano, and ALOT more when I got the 65G. now going for over 100G, and I know, soon I will want bigger, so cant really regret it, as I did learn alot  

on equipments, READ as much as you can. and always, more expensive = better lol and again, when you are dealing with so many corals and fish (which add up to alot) its best to not go cheap on equipment and have duplicates in case and ... 


ID have to say routines are not good, as everytime I get on a routine something goes wrong  haha things and situations are always changing so should your maintenance and ... . that's why I like Zeovit so much, each day you need to change it around to fit the needs based on what you see. every time I get comfortablr and stop testing for KH and CA and salinity, something bad happens after that lol you gotta stay on top of it. 

biggest tip has to be water ruining your hardwood floor lol it will or has happened to all of us lol 
also a log book goes a long way, and even better a log book with pics !! even a build thread lol so when something goes wrong u can check to see what have u been doing in the past week or so prior to that.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

_Based on your experience from starting up to becoming a seasoned SW person;

*What would you do different?*_
I agree with Big Ray in that you tend to learn A LOT after the first tank, and that it's the kind of learning that is apart from what you read before you even had a tank (the researching stage). After all that troubleshooting, you start to pick up on what works and what doesn't work and apply it to your tank and see it evolve into an algae filled mess to something crystal clear and full of purple that's the best experience. Now I want to upgrade my tank, and I can fully visualize the ideal setup so that I can cut out most these problematic kinks in my current tank. However, you can't really start a tank without any problems.. so it's an ongoing learning experience. However a large sump and a respectable sized refugium is key - gives me room to play with new toys.

_*What do you wish you had done or didn't do?*_
I wished I didn't touch the sandbed! However, now that my sandbed is matured and it isn't tiny oolite-deep sand bed grain sizes I know i will have to vacuum PARTS of it at a time in order to free up any detritus build up. I disturbed it too much in the beginning after listening to people on forums and stunted its growth and maturity and not only that but caused major problems to my inverts. I should have gone deep sand bed and sugar grain size.. definitely would go the natural nitrate reduction (NNR) route but that's for my next tank for sure. Also QUARTANTINE EVERYTHING!!! Even if you're dying to see the new addition swim around in the tank..

I wish I invested in a table saw/router equipment instead of spending loads of cash on these acrylic sumps and fixtures that have incredibly high marked up value. If I did it myself I would have saved TONS, and not only that I wouldn't have issues with thinking my sump/refugium was too small.. but I plan getting these things so that I can build my own for the fun of it. I like the minimal, professional look to things too.

_*What tips do you have?*_
Ask for help, take people's advice and then decide what you think is best for your own tank. and be VERY patient.. lol OHHH and get a float valve if your RO/DI unit is hooked up in your kitchen for drinking water and you close it to fill your top off/waterchange bucket.. i've forgotten a handful of times and it flooded a bit.. lol  it's because it's soo slow and i've got better things to do than to watch water trickle....

_*Which equipment do you prefer or hate? and why?*_
I think equipment wise, it's a subjective answer. Some people like certain brands or types of equipment and others say it's complete and utter crap so somewhere in all that is an answer. I find that with experience, anyone can make a crappy skimmer function decent, not amazingly well but decent for the job. That just means some skimmers are finicky and all touchy-feely in order to understand it and get it right. Those are usually the smarter people who give things a chance and learn the products maximum potential before they trash it and say it sucks..

_*What routine works after doing it for so long?*_
I can do waterchanges in my sleep now. However, I no longer need to do ANY waterchanges for months at a time after the tank matured and established itself but I still do bi-monthly waterchanges for the fun of it. I know as soon as I let up a bit I'll totally forget about it until I hit critical danger zone.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Have a QT tank started Before even getting a DP tank.
Refractometer
Ro/DI and a tds meter
Buy all needed test kits before starting a tank
Get all Live stock from some one that is reputable.
Try to make fish buying from Members in the hobby. (not fresh caught)
TRY TO MAKE MANTAINENCE AS EASY AS POSSIBLE WHEN SETTING UP.
Set up the largest tank I could fit in the Allowed space.


----------



## ChefMark (Oct 23, 2010)

Read and ask Q's Before you buy anything!! 
Test kits. First Buy
Dont go small like others have said. 
Dont go cheap. Cheap crap does not work.(or have a closet like so many other reefers full of crap they bought for cheap) Like BigR said buy backup`s 
I feel getting in to a routine is a good thing. For me I do all my upkeep on the same day every week. I found a routine was best for me.
Also What works for some might Not Work for You!! 
Dont Over Feed. Fish Go through feast and famin in the wild. 
Keep Your sand Bed well . With lots of snails (good Cuc)
Dont impulse buy!!
Watch ever thing you are going to buy for At least 20 mins before you even think of placing it in your tank. 
Always QT
Share your Frags. Spread the colony so others can get into the hobby !!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Got any advice on reading test kits (dropper ones)? I can't seem to match the colours because it looks different from different angles and also if you hold it against the card vs away from the card. From my tests. my nitrates could be between 40 and 80 or maybe slightly higher. Either way it seems to be the same every time.

Any advice on solving the nitrate problem? People say to figure out the source but I'm stumped. I use RO and I tested it to be 0. I've been feeding with a baster directly and make sure that everything is gone. I've got purigen and chemi pure elite in the canister. I rinse the sponges every 3-4 days. I've been doing small water changes (3-4gal) with the sponge cleaning. I've got chaeto in a netbreeder directly in the tank. My flow is now around 30x. So ... what am I missing?


----------

